# Tecumseh Flywheel Magnets



## fmariss (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking for information on the magnets on the inside of the flywheel on a Tecumseh H70 engine.When they come loose is there away to glue them back on or anyway to fix this?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

If the magnets are still intact you can use apoxy to glue them back onto the flywheel. Just clean off the old apoxy on the magnets and flywheel first. A good apoxy would be JB weld.


----------



## fmariss (Dec 6, 2010)

*Tecumesh Flyeweel Magnets*

I'll try that.Thank you very much
Fred


----------



## Brs11 (Dec 11, 2010)

Go to a boat shop, they make a glue that will hold them, the only glue I have ever seen that will. Its hard to get them to stick, but Marine grade glue will work.


----------



## RJ Services (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh folks New today---trying to get an Ariens ST724 running- replaced the points and condenser and got spark and ran for a little bit, ( before had no spark) now have now spark again. Its a Tecumseh H70-13021 OH 7 hp engine. Something else to look at? I can pull magnets off, dont know if that effects it (there are 2 about 3/4" square) 
thanks RJ


----------

